

CarbonDraft: Github for non-Coders - spolu
http://carbondraft.cc/#1

======
splatterdash
How does this stack up against Google Docs or other similar collaborative
document websites/apps? The only obvious difference I see is versioning
support, but I doubt versioning works well with regular documents.

~~~
macbutch
I don't know _how_ but it claims to support Microsoft Office and PDFs. Would
be good if there was a bit more info on the site (like screenshots)...

~~~
spolu
We're based on Crocodoc API as specified above we won't offer the ability to
modify the document but rather start a discussion around through a coherent
Issue tracking system.

------
driverdan
I like Notable:

<https://www.notableapp.com>

It's primarily for websites but can be used for anything, from PDFs to images.

~~~
spolu
We love notableapp and want to bring this + more issue tracking to the masses!

------
davekinkead
I'd be keen to try it but it seems your email validation only accepts first
order domains which kind of rules out anyone using .co.uk, .com.au etc :(

~~~
spolu
ouuuhh my bad! should be fixed.

------
xyzzyb
For designers, how is this different than Pixelapse?

<http://www.pixelapse.com/>

~~~
spolu
We'll be offering much more complete suite of tools to collaborate around a
draft: box, pin, arrow annotations with issue tracking and issue related
discussion.

The vision really is GitHub for the Rest of Us :)

~~~
xyzzyb
Sounds like a cool project. Good luck :-)

~~~
spolu
thanks!

------
etherealG
disappointed to see it posted here without access to use it. why not wait
until the beta is ready?

~~~
spolu
We're actually trying to build the beta with you guys. we've been actively
contacting everyone who signed up to help us with our customer development
process.

The first beta accesses should be out very soon!

